# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  حذف تمامی نامه های صندوق ورودی و spam (gmail)

## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
چجوری میتونم تمام ایمیلهایی که تو inbox و spam هست را پاک کنم (با indy کار میکنم و فقط یکی از ایمیلها را میتونم پاک کنم)
ممنوووووووون

----------


## ghabil

تا جایی که منم یادم میاد از دوره قبل از میلاد وفتی با POP3 دانلود میکردی خودش پاک میکرد با IMAP هم کار نکردم راستش یک نگاه کن ببین تو پروتکلش دستوری برای پاک کردن هست


IMAP2bis
With the advent of MIME, IMAP2 was extended to support MIME body structures and add mailbox management functionality (create, delete, rename, message upload) that was absent in IMAP2. This experimental revision was called IMAP2bis; its specification was never published in non-draft form. Early versions of Pine were widely distributed with IMAP2bis support (Pine 4.00 and later supports IMAP4rev1).




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interne...ccess_Protocol

----------


## vcldeveloper

> تا جایی که منم یادم میاد از دوره قبل از میلاد وفتی با POP3 دانلود میکردی خودش پاک میکرد با IMAP هم کار نکردم راستش یک نگاه کن ببین تو پروتکلش دستوری برای پاک کردن هست


میشه به سرور گفت که موقع دانلود با POP3 یک کپی را همچنان در سرور نگهداره. IMAP امکان حذف نامه ها از روی سرور را داره.

----------

